# Google Personalizable



## Tacatomon (Jun 4, 2010)

Recientemente se difundió la noticia de que Google planea unos cambios para su página de inicio del buscador más usado.
Ahora, la página clásica del buscador podrá ser remplazada por un fondo de la imagen que uno desee, puede estar alojada en los propios álbumes de Google Picassa o desde una carga externa o de tu propia colección en tu equipo.

Unas muestras del adelanto












Por el momento, solo estará disponible en USA, pero dentro de poco, será para todos los users de este buscador.

Fuente

Saludos!!!


----------



## lordfrac (Jun 4, 2010)

fracmasones dense por vencidos, el mundo ya es de google


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 4, 2010)

... Y poco a poco irá entrando en nuestras vidas y no nos daremos  cuenta... hasta que la dominación este totalmente completa, para ese  tiempo, ya será irremediablemente tarde...
Copyright Tacatomon 2010


----------



## lordfrac (Jun 4, 2010)

al ver esta imagen estoy pensando en que mis hijos van a ir a la escuela google de medicina en el 2020


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 4, 2010)

lordfrac dijo:


> al ver esta imagen estoy pensando en que mis hijos van a ir a la escuela google de medicina en el 2020



 no van a ir a la escuela... tomaran los cursos en linea de wikiversidad


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 4, 2010)

OWO!!!

Ahí tienen: Electrónica, más facil no se puede...
http://es.wikiversity.org/wiki/Electrónica

Saludos!!!


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Jun 4, 2010)

siempre he creido que google sera el mundo global para todos,  y si lo personalizas mejor!!!!

PD: no sabia eso de http://es.wikiversity.org/wiki/Electr%C3%B3nica
 genial!!!!!


----------



## Dano (Jun 4, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> OWO!!!
> 
> Ahí tienen: Electrónica, más facil no se puede...
> http://es.wikiversity.org/wiki/Electrónica
> ...




Mecionan a Thevenin pero se olvidaron de Norton...

Soy solo yo que quiero a Norton y odio a Thevenin? 

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 4, 2010)

A bailar con las que más les gusten ( las leyes )

XD

PS: ehhe, Pero hablen del tema, si no me lo van a cargar a moderación...


----------



## lordfrac (Jun 5, 2010)

che volviendo al tema google alguien tiene alguna idea de como va a ser el sistema operativo que va a salir? va, en realidad como piensan ustedes que va a ser


----------



## Selkir (Jun 11, 2010)

Bueno, la verdad que no está mal la personalización del fondo de Google, aunque estaría mejor que no tuvieses que hacer ningún click para poder ver el doodle del día.


----------

